# max tire size for stock maverick x



## bamaboy334

So I'm buying a 2013 maverick xrs. It has 30 inch motomonsters. Im thinking about buying some terminators and was wondering what size I could put on it with no lift vs a 2-3 inch lift..


----------



## Lsu524

You can put any tire you want on it with no lift. They will even fit 34inch terminators


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah... No fenders = whatever you want.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

32" Terms, no lift... 34"s you will have to have a lift, we have tried


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Bamaboy would you be willing to be the guinea pig by trying a set of 32.5 Ol2's? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

32.5 Outlaw 2's are pretty close to same size as 34" terminators, they should have been a 34" tire or 33" , we put a set side by side. my 32" terms actually run 32" overall, and way shorter than the ol2


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

That's why I was wondering if he would be willing to try them. They are about the same size as the 34's so why not I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaboy334

CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 said:


> That's why I was wondering if he would be willing to try them. They are about the same size as the 34's so why not I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea send em to me lol


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Will do I'll just need your name, address, credit card number, expiration date, and the 3 digit number on the back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamaboy334

Haha I really would love to have them..I was looking at the terminators, ol2s, and sedona mudder inlaws..right now I have the 30 inch moto monsters but would like to get something different


----------

